# Clybel WMA



## Deerslayer16 (Jul 24, 2017)

I was just wondering if anyone has ever killed any pigs on clybel WMA. I have turkey hunted there in the past and saw some rooting.


----------



## bfriendly (Jul 25, 2017)

Never killed one there, but the few times I went I saw Fresh sign.............looked like it was from a solo Monster. Not a lot of sign either....just some. Seems to be too much surrounding land for there to not be a few around here and there. Have not been there for a few years now either.


----------



## CAnderson (Jul 25, 2017)

I saw a few small pigs in the fields across the highway this year on the youth turkey hunt. Haven't seen any in the WMA yet though.


----------



## Hunter/Mason (Jul 27, 2017)

We've killed several, but it was a few years ago. For a few years in a row we killed 1 opening day of small game season. Nothing huge back then the dove fields had been planted and they were around them. Not sure about now.


----------

